# Python



## LuciaG (Dec 18, 2005)

:???: I have a stupid questions? or maybe not.
I use a python to change my water and have had it for more than 3 years now. It has gotten a little black inside the tubing. Is this going to be a problem? 

I have a 55 gallon that I've been having problems with and thought that maybe that was the problem but my 29 gallon is ok and I use the same one. 

I'm concerned that I may be affecting the water in the tanks. I did a search and couldn't find anything on the subject so I thought that may be a good thing but I thought I'd ask anyway. 

Any feedback would be appreciated.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

can you wash the tube out? or just get a new one?? home depot has all kinds of hoses and such.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

It may be algae build up. If you left water in the tube it is probably just that. The tubes at work and at home both have that build up.


----------



## mrmoby (Jan 18, 2005)

I have the same bulidup, but I only use it to siphon water out. If you wanted to clean it out, I would fill it with bleach, let it stand for a while, then hook it up to the faucet and flush it well with good hot water. That should do a good job of cleaning it, and should kill anything living in it.


----------



## goodie (Sep 2, 2005)

> I have the same bulidup, but I only use it to siphon water out. If you wanted to clean it out, I would fill it with bleach, let it stand for a while, then hook it up to the faucet and flush it well with good hot water. That should do a good job of cleaning it, and should kill anything living in it.


I've done this myself and it worked well. Can't emphasize it enough to flush it out *really well * ! I use it to drain and fill my tanks when doing water changes.


----------



## mrmoby (Jan 18, 2005)

goodie said:


> I've done this myself and it worked well. Can't emphasize it enough to flush it out *really well * ! I use it to drain and fill my tanks when doing water changes.



I'd perhaps take it a step further, after flushing, again fill it with water, and add dechlorinator as an added precaution.


----------



## greendragon (Jul 15, 2005)

A much safer alternative to bleach is vinegar,all it does is lower ph a little in large quantity's.


----------

